# Any one for quoins?



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

As many other users of this forum, I have gathered many good ideas and new and faster ways of creating sawdust. I am in the process of following several of Harry Sims Videos. (Thank you Harry)

Yesterday I finished my router skis. It is not pretty but should work OK. Also completed was a Jig for holding work pieces in preparation for inlaying.

As you know the inlay jig comprises several components including a rectangular fixed frame that surrounds the work piece which will be routed to receive the inlay.

Harry shows two ways of clamping the work piece to the base of the Jig. Method 1 shows nailing scrap wood around the work piece. Method 2 shows cams.

Looking at the entire system I had a flash back to my high school print shop (many long years ago). Type was prepared for printing by blocking the type into a fixed metal frame. This was much like blocking a wooden work piece into Harry's Jig.

The type is blocked into the frame by blocks of wood. Several blocks of wood spacers are inserted loosely between the block of type and the fixed frame. To tighten these spacer blocks a pair of metal wedges called quoins were inserted. We used the Hempel Style Quoins. They were wedges formed with gear teeth on the inside mating faces. the quoins would be placed between the wooden spacer blocks and tighten by a tee shaped quoin wench. 

I think that this method would be a great way to block up a work piece for inlaying.

I have looked on E-Bay and found a couple of listings for quoins and quoin wrench. The items were apparently being sold as antiques and were priced accordingly.

Does anyone out there know if quoins are still commercially being produced?

If so, please give me a source.

Thanks 
Ben


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> As many other users of this forum, I have gathered many good ideas and new and faster ways of creating sawdust. I am in the process of following several of Harry Sims Videos. (Thank you Harry)
> 
> Yesterday I finished my router skis. It is not pretty but should work OK. Also completed was a Jig for holding work pieces in preparation for inlaying.
> 
> ...



Hi Ben - I just cut wood wedges from 1x stock. I chop up several pieces of 1x stock into 8" lengths and use a tapering jig on the table saw. I make one end about 1/4" thick and taper out to about 3/4".


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

just one more way

==


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have to agree with BJ on using the Router Workshop method. It is quick and easy as well as being infinitly adjustable. Poplar BJ?


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

Gentlemen

Thanks for your response. I have a taper jig and will cut some wedges.

BJ is see that in your photo you have a Milescraft Design Inlay Kit. Mine just arrived UPS this afternoon. I haven't had time even to watch the enclosed DVD.

How do you like yours? any comments or cautions?

Regards
Ben


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

Poplar=Yes

===


Mike said:


> I have to agree with BJ on using the Router Workshop method. It is quick and easy as well as being infinitly adjustable. Poplar BJ?


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have one too (Milescraft Inlay kit) but haven't had a chance to "play" with it yet.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ben

Yes that is the Milescraft inlay setup,I do like it ,it can used in many ways I do like the brass milescraft guides over the plastic ones I have melted down one or two of the plastic ones..my error getting the bit to close to the bit..

The drop in block is for the router table setup for the Router Workshop plate setup 11" x 11" but it can be for any size hole you have on your router table.. see below.. no clamps needed.

==


Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> Thanks for your response. I have a taper jig and will cut some wedges.
> 
> ...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Ben
> 
> Yes that is the Milescraft inlay setup,I do like it ,it can used in many ways I do like the brass milescraft guides over the plastic ones I have melted down one or two of the plastic ones..my error getting the bit to close to the bit..
> 
> ==


Ordered mine yesterday, from Peachtree.


----------



## Hutzul (Oct 4, 2012)

*Who Is Harry Sims ?*



Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> As many other users of this forum, I have gathered many good ideas and new and faster ways of creating sawdust. I am in the process of following several of Harry Sims Videos. (Thank you Harry)
> 
> 
> Harry shows two ways of clamping the work piece to the base of the Jig. Method 1 shows nailing scrap wood around the work piece. Method 2 shows cams.
> ...


Hi Ben. I've been trying to find Harry Sims on youtube and also google, all I get is those cartoon characters.........:help:

Will you ( or some kind soul) put me out of my misery and provide a link to Harry Sims please, pretty please ?

Cheers guys


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That would be HarrySin on our forums.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hutzul said:


> Hi Ben. I've been trying to find Harry Sims on youtube and also google, all I get is those cartoon characters.........:help:
> 
> Will you ( or some kind soul) put me out of my misery and provide a link to Harry Sims please, pretty please ?
> 
> Cheers guys



The youtube videos are not under Harry's name. 

He is harrysin on the forum. his name is not Harry Sims....

He will be delighted to know that he is a cartoon character......LOL LOL LOL.

The videos are at the top of this forum home page.

also:

A Beginners Guide to Making Router Skis - YouTube


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Ben in Cypress Texas said:


> Looking at the entire system I had a flash back to my high school print shop (many long years ago). Type was prepared for printing by blocking the type into a fixed metal frame. This was much like blocking a wooden work piece into Harry's Jig.
> 
> The type is blocked into the frame by blocks of wood. Several blocks of wood spacers are inserted loosely between the block of type and the fixed frame. To tighten these spacer blocks a pair of metal wedges called quoins were inserted. We used the Hempel Style Quoins. They were wedges formed with gear teeth on the inside mating faces. the quoins would be placed between the wooden spacer blocks and tighten by a tee shaped quoin wench.
> Does anyone out there know if quoins are still commercially being produced?


Many, MANY, moons ago I spend a bit of time apprenticing as a printer. They didn't use any device like that to tighten up the type. Instead they inserted slim strips of metal, and when the excess space was taken up, they tapped one or two more strips in. However, it does seem to me, that for small print jobs, that is 3X5 cards, and so on, they did use some sort of device that tightened up with a key, as you describe.

I would think these are probably still being made, just do a bit of searching on-line for typesetting supplies. Me, I'd just use wood wedges, as has been suggested already.

Ran across this on inlaying. Might be of interest to someone out there. 115 - Router-Based Inlay - YouTube

OK, so I got curious. Yep, new quoins are apparently being made. http://order.nagraph.com/cgi-sys/cg...field=quoin&storeid=*14896e5b1ab84056089a4509
But from the price, you'd save a ton by getting them off of evilBay instead. But I'd still go with wooden wedges.


----------

